# New Outback Fiver??



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like Outback is coming out with a new rear bunk model with a front bed slide.

I like the 1/2 bath in the rear at the bunk with the door to the outside.










All specs are listed as TBA though....

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh oh!! looks almost like a 32BHDS on steriods! This was the one hinted about last year!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great idea with the 2nd toilet in the back. Now, make this a Toy Hauler and I'm in.

Only issue I see is with 2 toilets that far away, you're going to have two black tanks to empty/maintain.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I just noticed the 31FQBHS is no longer shown on the floor plans!







I wonder if the new bunk house floor plan is its replacement or if they will come up with a different quad bunk plan.

Does that make mine worth more?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like bunks to me, looks like a sofa with overhead cabinets. Same dotted lines as over the couch in the living area.

Also there is no wardrobe or drawers in the room, I would bet it is more of a TV room, the sofa probably makes into a bed, but that negates the benefit of a bunkhous in the first place.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like they removed the pantry from beside the fridge to accomodate the slide. At the RV show we saw many with this layout, there were fold down bed over the little sofa. For as little camping as we do, the one slide is enough. I wonder how much weight it added having all those slides.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Looks like Outback is coming out with a new rear bunk model with a front bed slide.
> 
> I like the 1/2 bath in the rear at the bunk with the door to the outside.
> 
> ...


They have one at my local dealer. I will try to stop by one day this week and get the details for everyone.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> Doesn't look like bunks to me, looks like a sofa with overhead cabinets. Same dotted lines as over the couch in the living area.
> 
> Also there is no wardrobe or drawers in the room, I would bet it is more of a TV room, the sofa probably makes into a bed, but that negates the benefit of a bunkhous in the first place.


You know, you could be right.................I just assumed it had the bunk over the top like so many have.

I know, I know, we all know what assume stands for...

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Looks like Outback is coming out with a new rear bunk model with a front bed slide.
> 
> I like the 1/2 bath in the rear at the bunk with the door to the outside.
> 
> ...


Id prefer if they could have flipped the rear slide and bath. doesnt look too possible though to put the bath and door on the street side. if that is a bunk and sleeper sofa. id really be intrigued.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

They need a full size queen, the 6 inches makes all the difference (no jokes please). with the slide there should be no reason not to have an 80" queen bed.

that with the bunks in the back and the extra half bath would put me in the market for one, but a sofa and a short queen, will never happen.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nynethead said:


> They need a full size queen, the *6 inches makes all the difference* (no jokes please). with the slide there should be no reason not to have an 80" queen bed.
> 
> that with the bunks in the back and the extra half bath would put me in the market for one, but a sofa and a short queen, will never happen.


Ain't that the truth!

When we camp I usually pull the "short queen' mattress out about 4" and put the extra pillows in the space.
Then when we get up I push it back and make the bed. . .I hate my feet anywhere near the edge!

MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I like this model. Too bad I don't have the funds nor the proper tow vehicle (weak F150). Would be great for the kids.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

nynethead said:


> They need a full size queen, the 6 inches makes all the difference (no jokes please). with the slide there should be no reason not to have an 80" queen bed.
> 
> that with the bunks in the back and the extra half bath would put me in the market for one, but a sofa and a short queen, will never happen.


We swapped a home-sized Simmons Beautyrest mattress with the standard mattress. WOW, what a difference. Dont know why you couldnt do that in this one. Also, if you really wanted you could remove the sofa in the back and add a second bunk. So far though, we like the sofa in the back of our 32BHDS. works great for our kids so far....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice layout....I like the dual bathrooms - the only thing I would change is the queen for a king - I guess this one also has the 2 tone cabinets?


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Two tone cabinets are why I like my current trailer and will probably keep it for a long time anyway. We bought it for the light, bright, and open feel the light cabinets seem to offer over your standard wood-colored interiors on other trailer models. It is what truly makes and Outback an Outback in my mind.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

TripperBob said:


> Two tone cabinets are why I like my current trailer and will probably keep it for a long time anyway. We bought it for the light, bright, and open feel the light cabinets seem to offer over your standard wood-colored interiors on other trailer models. It is what truly makes and Outback an Outback in my mind.


We have the two tone cabinets also - and they do bring a nice touch to the Outback.


----------

